# What is there to do at Notch Peak?



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Everyone,
We are going Camping with the inlaws this weekend to Notch Peak. Never been there before. Anyone know if there is water for fishing anywhere near there? Even better, is there anywhere to hunt some ducks while we are out? If not, what are some things to be aware of in this area besides hiking? Any and all suggestions are welcome! Thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you pull it up on google and google earth to take a gander?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Did you pull it up on google and google earth to take a gander?


I haven't yet, I can't really do that at work, my connection is too slow. I just found out about this trip not too long ago.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

sknabnoj said:


> I haven't yet, I can't really do that at work, my connection is too slow. I just found out about this trip not too long ago.


That's what I usually do before a trip, finding all fish-able bodies of water is very important to my sanity, especially with the in-laws.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I did some looking and the immediate area is dry and desolate, but it appears Sevier Lake is about 20-30 minutes away and looks dried up. The pictures of the Notch are pretty though.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> That's what I usually do before a trip, finding all fish-able bodies of water is very important to my sanity, especially with the in-laws.


Especially with the in-laws is right... :shock: I guess I'll just take me a good book and possibly hike around a little. Should be a fuuun weekend with the in-laws O|*


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

There are alot of fossils in the area. Some are right off the road and some with a little bit of a hike. On the east side of Notch, there is an outfit that mines trilobites. And for a fee, you can go locate some on his site. Its a great activity for the kids.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

There is a lot of hiking available. Some really cool stuff in the Amasa Basin just North of Notch.

You will need to get back to the Hinckley/Delta area to find any waterfowl. Probably about 45min drive depending on where you camp.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

We always pack some golf balls to hit off the top of the notch after the hike. Other than that is basically down to skeet shooting and hunting for fossils...


----------

